# ecc-orp ride



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we are trying to get a group together for nov 19 & 20th up in hortense,ga hope to see some other members there


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Are u guys gonna make mud muckers this weekend coming?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

most likely not but i dont know yet


----------

